# Carbon Marine push pole



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

I went to check out the moonlighter 20' push pole today and its not what I want. Has anyone had experience with the carbon marine mangrove push pole? How do you like it. Right now stiffy is out of the budget or I would go that route.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If you have a light rig and poling is not something that is done on a daily basis then the mangrove will suffice. If your die hard into poling then I would suggest saving a little more money and getting a higher end pole. You will be very happy in the long run. I will say that carbon marine has excellent customer support. Good luck


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

It will be for a Shadowcast so boat weight is no issue. I will pole but will also have a bow mount trolling motor.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would personally stay away from the Mangrove PP.

I have a Loop push pole by Carbon Marine and absolutely love it. 

If you're not happy with a new Moonlighter, you will be appalled by the Mangrove. It's just not a very good pole, definitely not intended to be used as the main source of propulsion. 

I would check out the Stiffy Hybrid, although the wraps can be a bit aggressive. I've had a few microfiber shirts ruined by the pole picking out the fibers from the shirt.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> I would personally stay away from the Mangrove PP.
> 
> I have a Loop push pole by Carbon Marine and absolutely love it.
> 
> ...


+1 on the loop push pole. Save your money and get a nice pole. You'll be glad you did!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I travel way more miles while poling than I do under power, and I'm completely satisfied with my 22' MHX. It is 3 piece ferruled deal, instead of a one piece. But, it's only $400 and plenty rigid and super light. It is more than capable for a shadowcast, a bigger boat maybe not. A big skiff loaded with gear and a few anglers, maybe is better suited for a one piece, super expensive pole. Unless you can find a deal on a stiffy or loop carbon fiber or feel like dropping almost a grand or more, I'd look into the mhx. I would tell you if I was not completely happy with it. My only minor complaint is the ribs for gripping are somewhat noisy. But I have carpenter hands, so my hands are rough, and when poling slow while stalking fish it's really not an issue.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

X2 on the Carbon Marine Loop. Had one and loved it. Sold it with my SUV 17. I picked up a 21' Stiffy graphite on a steal and love it. I am curious to see how the new Carbon Marine G3LR one pieces are. Bottom line, Joe's customer service at CM cannot be beat!!


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

I currently own a mangrove PP on a panga marine 18ft skiff. It is great if you pole for only a minimal amount of time per day. It tends to have alot of flex when you really lean on it and in windier situations it doesnt do great (but the panga bow isnt great with the wind either). If i found my self poling more in the panga i would invest in a stiffer and lighter pole such as the new CM ones or the stiffy hybrid/graphite


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

I tried the stiffy hybrid, Loop, Moonlighter carbon and Stiffy guide. Went with the Stiffy guide and really like it.


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

Marine carbon loop is a nice pole. Mangrove, not so much.
I'd take the loop over the Stiffy hybrid, any day.

Once you get into the Stiffy guide and guide extreme, they are the best out there.

I've owned them all.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the CM Mangrove push pole that I use for long periods of time on my East Cape Lostmen (I know it's a really light skiff) and I absolutely love it. One thing I did do was have another 2' section added to it, giving me almost 22' instead. To me that made a big difference. Joe at CM did the addition for me and I can't be happier with it.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Buy the Mangrove and use and abuse it. If you end up disliking it later on, save some coin and go another route. You will have a great backup. I'm telling you this as a guy poling 50% with fly and trolling 50% with conventional/bait and I bought the Mangrove with intentions to later upgrade and have been happy enough that I'm still using it. Granted I'm pushing a 15.8 Hobie power skiff that's fairly light but I do have high sides that the wind affects quite a bit. When it breaks I'll move up, until then I'm surprisingly satisfied and happy with the Mangrove.


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

The carbon marine loop was a bad ass pole, but no longer available. The g2lr is a multipiece pole and is heavy! The new g3lr is a one piece and supposed to be lighter than a stiffy graphite. I use a 24' stiffy hybrid and love it. Im picking up a new 23' g3lr from joe at the end of this month on a return trip from the keys for a friend. Anxious to check it out


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Getting a new 23 ft g3 single piece pole from Joe tomorrow. I won't be able to fish for a couple weeks but will report back. I will have my old hybrid to compare it to.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

I have the Mangrove from Joe and at Carbon Marine. I like the pole for around here(IRL) because I don't pole that much up here. TM mostly around the canals and most of the flats. However when I am poling all day I wish it was a lot stiffer. It propels the boat (Copperhead) fine on a hard bottom, but if I end up on a soft bottom it can be annoying waiting for it to spring forward. All that said I will get a CM g3 or loop when I have some disposable income.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

I've got a 23.5 G2 on order... We shall see how it works!!


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> I've got a 23.5 G2 on order... We shall see how it works!!


I have a 23.6 G2LR and love it! I'm sure you will too.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a mangrove right now, it's not quite the pool noodle everyone says it but it gets the job done. I have a very light weight boat so I've learned to deal with the mangrove pole. I bought it b/c I was broke and needed a pole sooner rather than later. 

It's really not a bad pole. Yes it's a little bendy, but it was less than $300 shipped to my door. One day I will move onto a better pole. Unfortunately in Louisiana nobody keeps push poles in stock and the market for used poles is almost non existent.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> I have a mangrove right now, it's not quite the pool noodle everyone says it but it gets the job done. I have a very light weight boat so I've learned to deal with the mangrove pole. I bought it b/c I was broke and needed a pole sooner rather than later.
> 
> It's really not a bad pole. Yes it's a little bendy, but it was less than $300 shipped to my door. One day I will move onto a better pole. Unfortunately in Louisiana nobody keeps push poles in stock and the market for used poles is almost non existent.


There is nothing wrong with a Mangrove if it gets the job done. I have two glass poles and they work fine on my big heavy boat

Me and my buddies are coming to your area in late Auguts (Della Crow spelt phonetically ) I can't spell French
Anyway we will be chasing Red


----------

